# DKRabbitry ~ Constantly on the go



## DKRabbitry (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay, here goes nothing... 

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?

 I live in Southern MI.  Climate, a little of a lot of things.  Right now mostly wet

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?

 Just me and DH in our cozy little farm house.

3.    How would you define your farm?

 Ummmmm... crazy? A work in progress.  Unorganized.  Pleasant.  Frustrating.  Fulfilling.  Anything BUT a walk in the park, but just as nice 

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?

 I would have horses again.  We sold them due to lack of time and high feed costs and I miss them dearly.  That was a hard move. 

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?

  I more *help* with bulding things.  I don't really have the confidence to tackle most things myself.  But I am really good at bunny nestboxes!

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

 Nope.  Though I did cut a boxspring mattress in half.  I used an Oxy-Acetalene torch for the metal parts. 

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?

 My love for animals and being too antsy to go hunting LOL  I have always wanted a farm with lots of animals.  I love learning how to care for new things and seeing them thrive.  I love the complications that come with it.  It makes me feel good knowing how my food was treated and that it truly was loved and cared for. 

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?

 Hobby.  I have mixed feelings about it turning into an occupation.  For right now it is just to provide our little family with milk and meat, and hopefully sell some and help inform others.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?

 Dogs and Horses are really my forte... mostly dogs.  I have had dogs all my life, and have been working them with a professional trainer for 8 years.  I have had rabbits for a couple years now, so am pretty well versed on them, and I have done all SORTS of research on goats.  I tend to dive into each new animal and read read read.  I tend to forget most of it, but eh.  It happens.  I would like to learn more about everything.  I love learning.   I really have a wretched memory, but I still enjoy reading and learning about everything animal.

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?

 Ummm.... well... I do not like to say *never* because there is a time and a place for everything.  But I don't see myself being a fish farmer.  Maybe if we put in a pond I will raise some koi, but not like actually farming them or anything.  No big salmon farm in my future... I hope anyways LOL

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?

 Indeed I am.  We haven't gotten meat from the supermarket in over a year!  We do still consume supermarket meat at other folks' houses, but our freezer has only seen venison, cabrito, rabbit, turkey, duck, chicken and on discusting ram that we have harvested ourselves.  I think that is really cool 

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?

 I like to just watch the critters.  Either out in the barn watching the goats, or I like to watch my mice too (pet mice, not wild ones... although we do have those too LOL)

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

 Yes, we have a lovely Ford 8N.  I can also drive a bobcat, although we don't have one.  And I backed a Semi into a tree before, does that count?

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?

 Not really.  I am not the most *crafty* person there ever was.  Artistic, yes.  Crafty, no.  When I am old and retired and have nothing to do, I would love to get some angora goats and try my hand at spinning.  Buuuuut, I am a little too busy right now for that kind of stuff.  Not to mention I don't think I could afford a spinning wheel.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?

 Legally?  I think we are zoned wrong, but we are in the middle of nowhere on 10.5 acres surrounded by endless fields that aren't being used, so no one really cares.  We have rabbits, goats, chickens, ducks, geese, turkeys and one lone experimental potbelly pig.

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?

 I probably can, but I've never tried.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

 I want a garden, but I don't like to do it.  I am gonna have to force myself.  I am much more into animal husbandry.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?

 Very rarely, and usually just off the dock.  Bait.  If they ain't biting, I am gone.  Too much fun to be had elsewhere to be sitting there bored waiting on fish.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?

  It is a farm on 10.5 acres.

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?

  I have an associates degree in applied science for graphics design.  I am a novice at most things 

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

 Champagne D'Argent rabbits (We have Giant Chinchillas too, but looking at maybe selling out of those) and Lamancha Dairy goats.  Have a mix of a lot of others, but those are the main ones.

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

 Oh sheesh, I would major in learning how to get motivated and do something.  I would take *Finishing that barn roof 101* and *How not to leave a job half finished 105* and *Get your butt outside and clean that chicken coop 102.3*  When DH isn't around to motivate me, I tend to just get lost playing with the critters and not getting work done.

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?

 I try not to.  I am a great help, but I don't like power tools very much so I try to skimp with what I have at hand and it doesn't usually turn out right.

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

 Yes and No.  I like the idea and everything and I like being as natural as possible, but I know that medicine gets it done.

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

 I love MI.  I wouldn't leave it for the world.  I am near family and my little house is perfect.  I would like to own more land around us, even if it is just so it doesn't get sold to some joe-smo contractor who wants to pop up cookie-cutter houses all around us.  But I think we are far enough away from any towns that that won't be for a while.

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?

 Heating.  It is an add on to the furnace but we don't use the fuel oil anymore.  Just the wood.  

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?

 My Ideal super hero would be AGRI-EDUCATE-MAN!  He would fly from town to town teaching the city folks and government officials about what farming is and why it is necessary to support local farmers!

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?

 So-So.  My family thinks it is cool what I am doing, but they don't have the desire or dedication to do it themselves.  My DH comes from a farming family though.  Pretty nice going there and talking critters with his aunt.  We don't have a whole lot of friends outside the family tree, the ones we do have we have kinda met through our animal endeavors so yeah, they like them too 

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

 I do not like cooking for the most part.  DH does most of it.  I like baking and making project things.  I just got the stuff to make some cheese.  But I don't like doing it on a daily basis.  I love my raw goat milk and my farm fresh eggs.  The muscovy eggs are fab IMO

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?

 Best animal experience?  Too many to pick just one.  My favorite feeling is when I get an animal that maybe wasn't cared for right, or wasn't doing so well, and to rehab it and see it flourish.  Worst animal experience... ummm... I have a lot of bad ones too, it sort of comes with the territory.  Right off the top of my mind, when my shepherd had puppies.  We spent years planning this litter, had a bunch of people interested in pups.  Fabulous bloodlines.  She was a great mother, had 8 beautiful puppies.. then they started dieing.  One or two, okay I can handle that, but one by one all but 3 of the puppies died.  It was horrible.  We think it was Fading Puppy Syndrom or something like that.  I don't think I will EVER breed another dog again.  The 3 puppies that lived are AMAZING dogs.  All of them are great workers and I am lucky enough that people I train with got the two and I kept one.  It makes me so sad thinking that all those other wonderful dogs didn't survive, but at the same time so grateful for these three.  

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?

 DH hunts, I don't anymore.  We also aren't above taking deer that have been hit by cars.  


32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?

 I can clean a rabbit pretty quick   I am not above trying new things.  I think that is the biggest challenge for people taking that step.  You just have to do it, and I do think that is a skill 

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?

 We do process our own meat.  I would LOVE to get into canning... someday.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?

 We don't at this time.  Of course we would LIKE to, but we are just getting started.  That is on the list for down the road.

35    What is on your to do list?

 Hahahahaha Everything

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?

 Not yet, but that is the ultimate goal.

37.   In what do you trust?

 I trust that my animals will provide for me as long as I provide for them, I trust my dogs will protect me to the best of their ability should I ever need it, I trust that DH will be there for me to the best of his ability, and I trust that God will guide me through this life and help me to reach my goals.

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?

  I have been blessed with a husband that is amazingly ingenuitive.   I have my moments, but that man can patch anything so we can get by.

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?

 I have always kind of been that weird kid that spent too much time with her dogs or horses, so I have really always been in this state of mind.   My animals are a HUGE part of my life, and I am comfortable with that


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 30, 2011)

So, this is my attempt at keeping a journal.  Not sure how well it will work with how my schedule/computer time/interestes fluctuate, but I figure I won't know if I don't try.  

A little about my little patch of heaven...  We have 12 goats, 14 breeder rabbits, 4 large dogs, 3 barn cats, 7 geese (though I am trying to sell some of those), 3 turkeys, 10 muscovies, some chickens, 3 corn snakes, 9 breeder mice, 2 hermit crabs and a green Iguana.  Oh, and a toothless old cat that lives upstairs since my father moved and couldnt take her with him.  

This is a photo I took the other day of my poor Nut.  She is a %Alpine/Lamancha girl who decided it would be fun to go and break her leg at the begining of Dec.  She has been in solitary since then and she is NOT happy about it.  Her pen is right next to the doe pen, so she can interact with everyone, but to Nut, it is just not the same.  Tonight I put a buddy in with her since it has been over 3 weeks and her leg should be pretty well set by now.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 31, 2011)

So glad you started a journal.  Enjoyed reading about your little world.  

Regarding how much you post, it's your journal.  

Sorry to hear about your poor Nut.  Glad to hear her leg is healed enough so she can have company of a Buddy.


Wishing you and yours a Happy, Healthy, Prosperous New Year.

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 31, 2011)

So, today was breed rabbits day.  Had a couple of Champagne does that had lost their litters and want to get the bred back so we are not just sitting on unproductive does like we did ALL summer.  Icky.  I am really bunny discouraged.  Getting ready to sell all the Giant Chinchillas   I LOVE those rabbits.  They are like big puppy-dog rabbits.  So friendly and cool, but no one around here buys them.  We end up butchering most of the kits, which isn't bad if we weren't butchering a bunch of other kits too.  Just DH and me don't eat that much!  We figure cutting down to just the Champagne D'argents and the couple mutts we have will give us plenty of meat while also keeping a more marketable breed.  The Champagnes sell pretty well around here.  Not as good as NZW, I just don't like them.  

Anyways, got a little off topic, I went to breed the two does and my little Tinny was looking owy... sure enough, I was careless and left her nestbox in there after she had her litter and she messed all over in it and sat in it, now her paws are sore.  Grrrr... so brought her in the house to take care of it.  Epsom salt soaks are on the agenda for each day.  Keeping those paws urine-free and her off the wire.  Also be rinsed with Vetrycin (Which I really should get more of... I love that stuff)  I really don't like house rabbits, so much cleaning involved, but she needs a little spoiling right now before she can be bred back.

Also, got my paws on all the goats today to just go over body condition since their winter coat could be hinding skinny-ness, and to do a routine dusting with DE.  Working in the buck pen is always so hilarious.  Most of the goats in there are dam raised and haven't really been messed with much, they are on their way to freezer camp, and then there is Leroy.  My dear, sweet, goofy little Leroy.  He is my spotted Nubian that stubbornly refuses to grow.  He wasn't bottle-raised so much as just has supplementary bottles since he was the smallest triplet.  The breeder called him a *runt*, but I really think he was just small.  Anyhow, he is STILL small and loves people and is always underfoot.  I did him first, because he was there.  Rubbed him over and dusted him.  Then I go to catch another one, and there is Leroy "Do me again!!! You could pet me!"  LOL  he is just a ham.  I have half a mind just to wether him and keep him as a pet since I don't know 100% why he isn't growing right.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

Wishing you luck on this round of breeding your Champagnes.   Reading so many frustrating stories of hard times in breeding rabbits recently.   Hoping you have better luck in 2012.   I guess lots of breeders will sit back now and evaluate their herds.  What's selling and what's not in your area.  Smart move with the economy as it is.  That's why I chose Holland Lops to start out with in 2012 and that might be on hold because of the economy.  Will just have to see.

Love the story about Leroy.  Some do have that personality that just catches your heart.  

BTW what is Vetrycin?  

Wishing you and your DH a Happy and Healthy New Year.  Hoping those does give you lots of Champagne in 2012.  

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new Years to you and yours as well 

I don't think you would have a problem selling Hollands.  My sis-in-law used to raise them, they are pretty popular rabbits that are a first choice often as pets.  Now she just has Dutch and Harliquins.   I think with the Giant Chins, people are just not "getting" it.  If they want a giant breed, they go with the really big Flemish giants.  If they want meat, they avoid the Giants because of bigger bone (but giant chins DON'T have huge bone like other giants) and if they want pets, they go with smaller rabbits.  *sigh* eh well.  I suppose it is as it will be.

Vetericyn (I spelled it wrong before) is a lovely wound cleanser.  Read more here http://vetericyn.com/
It is kind of expensive, but I think it works really well and helps surface wounds heal faster.  I first heard about it on RFD tv.  They had this big to-do about it and were interviewing vets and stuff.  I didn't think much of it untill I talked to my buddy who runs the Feed Mill that I go to.  He and his wife had went to a trade show and learned about it so they carry it now.  I thought I would give it a go, and it really is good stuff in my opinion.  I use it on hot spots, cuts, urine-burns, nestbox eye, and just about everything.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info on Vetericyn.  Will look for it the next time I go for supplies.  Am looking for something just like this for my "Bunny Medicine Box".  Will give it a go.   Regarding expense, I don't mind paying for something that works well to help my animals.  But that's just me.  

I would love a Giant Chin.  I think yours are gorgeous.  But I have to deal with space.  I think a lot of people have to that's why smaller rabbits are more popular.  Hollands are our choice and in this area are VERY popular.  We both agreed, though I would like to venture in something I like  (just like you and your Chins, me it's Lionheads), I need to start out with something easier.  Hollands do have a great rep and can't help but love the "smooshed" face.   Plus hair issues.  Would love an angora, but I don't spin YET and hair is an issue.  

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

True, they are big rabbits that need big cages   But they are sooo sweeeet!  Maybe I will just keep a pair of them LOL  Actually, I kind of asked for it, when I was picking rabbit breeds to start raising, I specifically looked for ones that weren't as popular.  Giant Chinchillas are actually on the endangered list.  Champagnes are just my first love in the rabbit world, so I will always have a few of them.  

Have you ever gone to a Rabbit Show?  You will just faint at all the different breeds there are!  I know I about did LOL  I don't like showing, but it truly is an interesting experience to just go and talk to people and see all the rabbits.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

Was planning on visiting a show in September.  Had car trouble but still plan on going.  Lucky that I'm in an area that has a few.  Pennsylvania has many so maybe a road trip this year.  But yes, I can't wait to see one and see ALL the breeds.   Little leary about showing too, but it is a really interesting idea to visit and make contact.   Have plans this year.  Already looking at dates and places.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

I saw your site !!! I liked it !!!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

AHHH!  You a BRILLIANT Small Farm Girl!  I don't have a whole lot planned today, and Updated the website is a perfect thing to do in my little bits of spare time!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, website updateing didn't go quite as planned.  I got one page done and the internet went haywire, then I got annoyed, and distracted.  Adoy!  

Buuut, we did get 2 loads of firewood in the basement.  And got the water heaters in the goat troughs.  And Tinny seems to be doing much better today.  I really have to get a photo to share!  She is one of those weird rabbits who really doesn't mind being cradled like a baby (which makes it a lot easier to clean her feet)  and she will be all cuddled up in my arms, and i rub her forehead, and she falls asleep.  Too darling


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, It is new goat day here at DK Acres 
We are very proud to add another set of ears to our herd!  Meet Mollie!







She is 75% Alpine, 25% Oberhalsi.  She freshened 3 weeks ago with a single doeling.  Now I get to get her into the swing of milking.  I got her so that I would still have milk while all the rest of my girls are dried up to prepare for kidding in April.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 8, 2012)

That is great!  Congrats.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations!  Welcome Mollie.   Wishing you all the luck with her.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a very pretty goat.  Congrats!

Adoy, eh?  Sarah (Lost Nation) had to explain that to me when she said it, must be a Michigan thing....


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 9, 2012)

What a beauty. Thanks for the pictures. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 9, 2012)

Well her second day milking and... she still kicks like a mule LOL.  Really she isn't that bad, she is still learning.  Not to mention her poor little udder is so TIGHT now that her kid isn't always drinking from her.  I talk sweet to her and giver her nice massages and I think it makes up for the probably owy udder.  But it really is coming in lovely!  And those little tiny teats are already starting to get bigger (which is good because man have they been causing my hands to cramp!)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  I think she will turn out fabulously.  I want more weight on her though.  I don't care for a skinny goat, whether they are in milk or not!




> Adoy, eh?  Sarah (Lost Nation) had to explain that to me when she said it, must be a Michigan thing....


I know I knew the word before Sarah, but I talk to her a lot so I may be getting into the swing of saying it more LOL  I kinda pick up little language and accents very easily without meaning to.  You should hear me after watching a British movie


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 9, 2012)

Stay away from me then, or you'll be talkin' like a total redneck....


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 12, 2012)

As some of you may know, we took in a couple of mini-piglets with some serious issues hoping we could do something about it, but the best we could do for the boys was put them down.  We ended up getting their sister too, who is a beautiful little wild piglet LOL  (will get photos soon, she is also a potbelly mix)
We came across these little ones in an effort to find a boar pig to breed with my potbelly, Pinkerton Buttspots.  We intend on using mini breed pigs on our farm to help with tilling, to graze on the pastures we have, and provide meat for our table.  Little pigs just sound like the ideal addition to round out our livestock.  In researching potbellies, and how they will suit my needs, I came across loads of other information on small pig breeds and why they were developed and why they suited small farm or villiage life so well.  It is really interesting thinking about the past and how these animals were developed to fit the needs of people.  

In that research, I came across a new breed that I have never heard of, the American Guinea Hog.  Reading about these rare pigs just made me fall more and more in love with them.  Sure, I can find potbellies around here a dime a dozen, but I decided that since I am getting quite serious about pigs that getting AGHs would be more rewarding in the long run.  Working with others to preserve and better a breed that I feel is really an important part of america's history and life on the small farms.  I am trying so hard not to dive into this blind, I have been reading a lot and talking with breeders and trying to get a feel for this small breed of swine and, I am not affraid to admit I am thoroughly smitten   The game plan is to get a registered boar AGH piglet this next weekend that we will breed to Pinkerton this year, to get some growing out for meat, then later purchasing a registered gilt or two.

What does this mean for the rest of the farm?  Well it means I really need to work to keep the goat herd to 12.  That is going to be the hardest I think.  I will be keeping 10 does and 2 bucks.  Everything else will be sold or put in the freezer.  We will also be cutting back even more on the rabbits.  We sold all of our giant chins, except for some fryers for our personal use.  I am thinking we will be keeping only 7 breeding rabbits.  Two champagne D'Argent bucks and three champagne does for purebred stock, and we will be keeping our two 75% NZ, 25% SF (one we don't have yet, as she will be weaned this month) does just because they have wonderful meat genetics and are just really nice rabbits.  

Another BIG change is that I really need to quit being so lax with the rabbits.  DH wanted to get rid of the rabbits alltogether because we are pouring a bunch of $$$ in food into them and they are not paying us back.  We have had a really relaxed breeding schedule and it is showing.  We have had problem after problem getting does bred.  Finally got a few nice litters out of this new buck, just to have eye problems with ALL of them so I won't sell any.  We don't really have regular meat clientele, mostly because we are very nervous about selling dressed rabbits with the way things are today, but also because our breeding schedule has been so sporratic, I don't want to commit and then not be able to provide.  Soooo, all this rambling boils down to my New New Year's Resolution.  I need to crank down on my farm records, breeding schedules and everything.  If I want to get something back for pouring my heart and soul into my farm, I need to get more serious about it.  DH and I both work full time right now, so we can afford what we are doing, but eventually I WOULD like to have children and  be a stay-at home mother.  In which case I plan on supplementing DH's income with what we can from the farm.  If/When that time ever comes, it would be a lot better if I already had things organized and set, at leat with the livestock.   Putting in 6 acres of hay come spring SHOULD help out a lot... *sigh*  I love this lifestyle


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see what your American Guinea Hog looks like and hear more about this rare breed.  

Wishing you and your DH complete success with your new plans.  My hats off to you both for banding together and figuring out what you need to do to make that plan successful.  And knowing how good you have it now and how to make it better.  It's a work in progress.  Enjoy it.  

Look forward to reading as it unfolds.  

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh I bet you would LOVE them Ms. Research!  If not only because you love animals 

There are some good articles about them here http://guineahogs.org/?page_id=98


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Oh I bet you would LOVE them Ms. Research!  If not only because you love animals
> 
> There are some good articles about them here http://guineahogs.org/?page_id=98


Thanks for posting the articles.  Really fascinating.   Can't wait to see how yours.  Unfortunately, right now, in an area, no livestock.   

Please post LOTS of pics.  

K


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 13, 2012)

Hoping you have lots of luck w/ your hogs.  

I'm not a pig person (don't enjoy owning them) but they are cute little things when they're babies.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 13, 2012)

I honestly didn't think I would either... They were on my list of livestock that I have no desire to own.  Then one day I went to get a goat.... that is the way it all starts!  The lady who had the goats also raised mini pigs, and she just raved about them.  We looked over her setup, and she told us all the things she did with them.  She had one little gilt she would sell if we were interested.  So we left with that little idea growing in our heads.  Turns out she forgot to sign the buckling's papers so we went ahead and ran back over to her house to get that done, and buy a pig.  And then there was Pinkerton LOL
We've had her for going on 3 months now, and she is the quirkiest creature.  She is still very skitterish, but not mean.  We can touch her now, as long as she has some goat milk in front of her.  She just LOVES that stuff.  The pig is NOTHING like I had originally thought it would be.  My aunt has HampXs and they are just so big and in their small area, it isn't safe to be in with them or anything.  Her sow is friendly, but has gotten to big to be with in small quarters (it is amazing how nimble something that size is!) and the boar is mean as far as I can tell.  I don't expect my pigs to be "pets" like the goats are, but I do expect to be able to get in and work around them.  AGH breeders have temperament on the top of their list, since this breed was made to be safe running loose on small homesteads.  It will be no different here.  Conformation, Temperament and Hardiness are all at the top of the list in no particular order.  Now I just hope that I haven't set the bar too high and end up dissapointed


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 13, 2012)

Anything new gets me nervous.  You should have seen me when I brought the bunnies home.  

Wishing you success.  You aren't going into this blindly and you do have some experience.  Pinkerton seems to have been a good teacher.   

Don't think you set the bar too high.  It's not like you are bringing 50 home to start.  

K


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, its not like your bringing home a Mystery animal.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 13, 2012)

> Yes, its not like your bringing home a Mystery animal.


Meany!  None of that here 



> Anything new gets me nervous.  You should have seen me when I brought the bunnies home.
> 
> Wishing you success.  You aren't going into this blindly and you do have some experience.  Pinkerton seems to have been a good teacher.
> 
> ...


That and I am been reading untill my eyes hurt! LOL  I guess the only part I am really nervous about it that this is a fairy big investment for me and I truly want to do good by it, be prepared for it, and see it through successfully.  Part of why I am starting with the boar and pinkerton to see how it all works out this spring/summer, and if it is still going good, THEN we will be getting the AGH gilts.  Baby steps  

Also in the news here, I have been so excited about the piggy I forgot to mention the upcoming rabbit shows!  Jan 28th is the Michigan 4H Rabbit Show.  Our 4Hers will be taking their buns up there so I will be atteding to help/support them.  They will also be taking a few of my rabbits to show.  I have a couple really nice champange bucks I am excited to get judged.  They both look fabulous to me, but I want to keep my eyes sharp and see what others think.  (PS that is also the day we are hopefully getting the AGH since the breeder is up near Lansing  )


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, we've had several pigs....that's how I know I don't LIKE them.  

Well, I love to eat them.  I just hate the 'raising them to butcher' part.  

My dh is deathly afraid of them, for one, and for another he refuses to let me put anything anywhere on our 18 acres that he has to go out of his way to feed / water when I'm not around.  So they *have* to be in / around the other animals and they stink up the joint, tear stuff up, and just generally make a mess of everything.

If I could have a pen *just* for a pig or two, away from the other animals / far enough away that I didn't smell them every time I opened the back door....I might reconsider.

Good luck at the bunny show.  I'm hoping some local kids buy / show our Flemish and Silver Fox babies but so far they're all going to people who drive for miles.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL I figured you had an experience at which you decided you didn't like to raise them.  I was just saying that I THOUGHT that it could only be one nasty big mess of a way with pigs and I am so excited I am reading different   We have a portible pen we plan on having for them to prepare the garden and move around certain areas, and then the big pastures that they will be able to go on.  I am going to TRY and get them to wallow in a kiddie pool instead of making thier own... we will see how that works out come summer.

So, here is an updated picture of Pinkerton Buttspots.  She is a little dirty from digging through her straw, but she is still cute 







Now, here are photos of the new pig.  After considering our piggie future, we decided to not get attached to this little one.  We are going to see how big she gets and more than likely she will go in the freezer.  So, her tenative name is Rump Roast (don't fall for that cute face!  She is CRAZY wild LOL)


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 13, 2012)

I've wanted to try putting one in a 4-hog panel pen and moving it daily....but when it rained / got nasty out, I'd have to move them....somewhere.....

That's where it becomes more of a pain than I'm willing to deal with.  We have some good friends who raise a few to sell every year, it's just ever so easy to but it from them...esp. since they sell it to us cheap.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 13, 2012)

Indeed understandable.  I guess if things don't work out we can hit up my aunt for some when she gets her pigs breeding LOL I am a TINY bit nervous about how bad they will tear up the pastures, but we have 3 to rotate that are pretty good sized, and there was already this hog hut out in the pasture that was there when we moved there for when they are in the back pasture.  I have my fingers crossed they don't do TOO much damage with enough space.  Right now the two girls are just in a stall in the barn so we can just make TRIPLE sure the fencing is pig-proof when the weather gets nice again.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 20, 2012)

YAYAYAYAY!  We are getting EGGS!  Finally.  Sheesh.  It was as if all our hens decided to molt at the same time this past fall and now they are FINALLY laying again... All at the same time LOL  Getting really nice BIG brown ones from our coming yearling BSLs & RIRs.  AND AND AND My favorite home-bred hen is laying too... and they are GREEN!  Last year we only had the one EE roo, so all the chicks we hatched are 1/2 EE and 1/2 various other breeds.  I was hoping to get at least some of those that layed green eggs.   We like the variety   Also, the white egg indicates either one of the Andalusians or else that little Rose Comb Leghorn is laying now too.  Plenty of eggs for my new pig adventure LOL  Now the trick is to just got out there and find them before they freeze!






In other news... Slick, my middle aged corn snake, shed today.  While I had him out making sure it was all off since it wasn't a really good complete shed, I thought I would take a photo or two.  His color is called Blizzard.  I love it when he sheds because you can really see the light lemon yellow pattern on him.






Of course, Tuesday, my youngest corn, had to peek out and see what I was fussing with Slick for, so I snatched a photo of him too 






In the goat news, I am gonna learn how to float teeth!  YAYAYAYAY!  Okay, not so yay per se, but still ought to be a learning experience.  I have one goat who has some really sharp edges and she is quite underweight.  I think they are going hand in hand.  It is too expensive to have the vet do it soooo... I am gonna get me a float and do it myself, under the supervision of a friend of mine who is experienced with floating horse teeth.  
Mollie's new nick name is Donkey.  I don't particularly like the Alpines I have experience with, her included, and I want to sell her once my LMs kid.  Buuuut DH Claims to like her and wants to keep her.  :/  I think he just likes the novelty that are her ears...  Could always breed her to bean and get some crazy wicked elf ears.
On the plus side, she is standing to be milked well, is up to a solid 3 cups per milking, and her teats have grown significantly since I got her.  This isn't a very good shot since it is cold and I don't want to actually clip her udder, so I just trimmed it up a bit.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 21, 2012)

I love the snow.  Which puts me in kind of a pickle since I hate the cold LOL  My husband plows for a few people, so at least an inch of snow means a paycheck for him which is always good.  I get to shovel walks.  The fellow he plows for has a business & his house that we do.  Both are on corners... so lots of sidewalks.  Ick.

I love photos in the snow.  That is my favorite part.  Took a few of the critters today 


























I have a gazillion more, but my internet is being super slow... so I'll save them for some other time.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

Love the pics,


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 22, 2012)

My favorite thing about snow is, it covers MUD.

Nice pics.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My favorite thing about snow is, it covers MUD.
> 
> Nice pics.


then it makes brown slush


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2012)

Lovely pics.  I love seeing all the animals in the snow.  

I love snow and hate cold so I am with you on that.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2012)

The best things about snow are that it only stays a while, and when it does snow it usually means that it has warmed up a little bit above the zero temps.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 22, 2012)

> My favorite thing about snow is, it covers MUD.


I hear that!  This year is honestly the first that I have been HOPING for freezing weather.  All the poultry have the yard out by the barn a solid mudpit.  We had to put pallets down in paths all over.  AND it is supposed to rain today and tomorrow, again.  

We weighed Leroy (that spotty Nubian buckling) again today.  STILL 35lbs.  Been 35lbs since we got him a few months ago at 6 months old.  Not good.  I am 99% sure that he was stunted from coccidiosis, buuuuut I am not 100% sure so I think I am going to go ahead and wether him.  He is such a nice, friendly soul, but if he has weak/funky genetics I don't want to breed him even if he does grow into his age at some point.  So, he will be the farm wether (possibly I will train him to a cart if he ever grows) and my reminder to not be impulsive and listen to my mentor when she says, "That is a bad idea...."


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 25, 2012)

We had two does kindle today.  They both built textbook nests!  

First to pop was Baby, our flemish mix.  She was bred to a giant chinchilla buck.  Second was K50 (she doesn't have a name LOL), a NZW.  She was bred to a 6lb mini satin.  When it is cold like this we don't take head counts, we just feel around in the nest for anything cold/dead and count heads when they have more fur.  

I decided to bring my Champagne doe that is due on the 31st into the house.  Since losing 2 champagne litters to the cold already (even from an experienced mother) I don't want to take a chance with this first-timer.  We have a couple people waiting for champagne kits and I hate to dissapoint.  It really isn't THAT much trouble keeping one in the house till her babies are big enough to go outside.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 27, 2012)

Busy day today getting ready for tomorrow 

Tomorrow, my AGH boar is coming home ANNNNND I am taking my 2 champagne bucks for the 4Hers to show.  I am also taking our last Giant Chinchilla   My favorite of all of them.  He is just wonderfull all-around.  The good news is that our nephew is purchasing him for showing.  He is really excited to finally be graduating to a "big" rabbit.  

I just realized yesterday that Trader, my younger Champagne buck, isn't tattooed yet.  So I will have to pull him out today and get that done, I figure while he is out I can snap a photo of him for the website.  We weighed the boys the other day to make sure they fit the standard to be shown and Wayne came in at 9lbs 5oz.  He just turned into a senior, so he isn't huge, but he is above the minimum.  Trader is at 8lbs 8oz, which is still good since he just turned 6 months and bumped up to the intermediate class past this week.   I am very hapy with their sizes so far.  The last couple of Champagne bucks I have purchased were lacking in the weight department.  They were really nice structurally, just a tiny bit under senior weight.  So I am pretty excited that these boys are maturing bigger.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 27, 2012)

Good Luck tomorrow


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG, those piggies are so cute!!! And YAY for new bunnies!!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 29, 2012)

OHHHHH My word has this been a busy weekend....

First... The rabbit show. I forgot how much fun those things can be   I ended up scratching one of my bucks from the show because he broke a toenail.  Poor guy.  So the kids showed the other one and he was 1st out of 3 for the 6-8 bucks.  YAYAYAY!  And the highlight of the show was when my nephew got BOB with a 12 week old Giant Chin doe they got from me!  He was so happy about that one.  
The problem with rabbit shows?  You always come home with another rabbit.  My newest aquisition is a Mini Lop.  I have wanted mini lops for a while, but DH says they are a waste of time and space since they are so small, but I really wanted one, mostly as a pet, so I went to nose around a place that said FREE 10 week old Doe.  Well... you can see why she was free LOL  I call her Smooshie Face or just Smoosh.  She is out of show quality stock, and her dad is a grand champion, but for some reason she has no crown going on.  So her ears are a little confused   But she is sooooo sweet and she is going to be a house rabbit as soon as I get a good area set up for her.







After the rabbit show, we drove a little further north to pick up my AGH shoat.  He is sooooo cute!  I named him Harry.  He was born in October, so he is a pretty young guy still, and a little squirrely like most baby pigs, but he is pretty confident around us.  He will come up to us, but run off if we approach him.  He is much less wild than the potbellies when we got them, so I suspect he will calm down a lot as he matures and gets to know us.
















The little spotty gilt that we got we ended up rehoming (you will see why in the next little blurb).  We traded her for a 2 year old Boer wether that we will butcher (a lot more meat on him than that tiny pig anyways).  She is going to be a pet piggy now LOL  Much luck to her new owners.

Now... Why did we rehome that little pig so spur of the moment?  Yesterday while I was up way too early to drive all the way to the rabbit show, I went out to do chores.  Like any other morning, I walk in, turn the lights on, am greeted by the honking of geese.  I grabbed Donkey to milk her, get that done.  Feed the chickens and let them out, then go to feed the pigs.  I walk in the pig stall and say hi to Pinkerton and little spotty pig and that is when I saw them... 6 MORE LITTLE PIGS!  Turns out pinkerton was bred after all LOL.  One was already really weak-like, but we threw up the heat light, got the spotty pig out of there and went to the rabbit show.  The one was dead when we got back, and another acting weakish.  That one was dead by this morning, but the other 4 are lively and doing really well!











And in the house news... Wrench was on the couch.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2012)

CUTE baby piggies.  Good luck w/ them and congrats on the bun wins.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 31, 2012)

The baby piggies are doing great and getting a little bigger/stronger by the day.  They are even walking around some today since it was a bit warmer.  











And Momma...


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 31, 2012)

I want that little spotty one.

No, really....I don't.

But oh, my...I DO!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 31, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I want that little spotty one.
> 
> No, really....I don't.
> 
> But oh, my...I DO!


You're not the only one Rolls! The spotty one caught my eye too!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 31, 2012)

That little spotted girl catches eveyone eye LOL  If I were going to make a prediction, I would say she will sell first.   That is one of the many reasons I decided to get AGHs... I don't have to pick colors!  If they are all one color, it is soooo much easier for me to be unbiased.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a cute one for ya


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 3, 2012)

Still have 4 very healthy and vibrant baby pigs.  They are the ceeeeeeeutest little things.  The male is much larger than his sisters.  Mom is still doing really well as well.  She isn't a crazy mean freak and lets me play a tiny bit with the little ones.  Just enough for me to get my cuteness fix then move along LOL
















And this one to kind of give you an idea how tiny they are.....







Harry was being very chatty yesterday as well.  I am kind of amazed at how well this hog uses and cleans up hay.  











And this is Rune.  She was looking particularly evil LOL


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 3, 2012)

I want the spotted one 

love the evil face


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 3, 2012)

You are evil.

Probably a good thing you're not close....I'm afeared I'd have m'self a pig.

*sigh*


----------



## daisychick (Feb 3, 2012)

Baby pigs are dangerously cute.  Those look small enough I could sneak them home in my pockets!   I love their wrinkled skin it is the best part and their tiny little snouts.   Oh how I love them.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 3, 2012)

If you wanted to bring me that spotty piglet now while it's little.....I'd totally take it / make you a deal on something.

UGH....cuz....I need to build a pig barn...lol


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 3, 2012)

Got anymore boer or boerX kids due?  I would soooo try and talk DH into driving the 3 hours to get a buckling if you wanted to knock off the price of a cute spotty piggy off.  We actually have a boer wether here for butcher and DH was looking at how THICK the boy is and he actually said to me "we should get one of these to breed the girls to."   I have only been talking to him about doing that this year for the past two months!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 5, 2012)

We finally have a litter of champagnes of the ground that are doing really well.  They are going on a week old, mother finally decided to figure out she was supposed to do.  She was a bit slow to catch on.  Had her kits on the wire, didn't pull fur, kept *nesting* for a few days after babies were born.  We had her in the house though, so we put the kits in the nestbox and after nursing them a time or two she has caught on to what her job is.  She has a nice nest now with plenty of fur and all 7 babies are growing well.

After losing two clingers, Baby the flemish mix doe still has 6 very fat little babies.  She was bred to a giant chinchilla.  We have 4 white and 2 sandy colored.  They are 2 weeks old now.











K50 has 8 boistrous little kits!  She was bred to my squirrel colored mini-satin (squirrel is blue chinchilla).  Ended up with a couple squirel babies (which is exciting because that means K50 carries blue!) a few chinchilla colored and one crazy little black one that just bounces all over.  They are going on 2 weeks old.































This is PH.  She is my 75% NZ, 25% SF doe.  She has 4 kits on her still that will be weaned shortly.  They are meat mutts from breeding her to a Giant Chinchilla.  She is a fabulous doe.  We are supposed to be picking up another 75% NZ, 25% SF doe this week that is out of her aunt.  The new one will be white.  We are HOPING she will be just as nice, big and maternal as PH is.











And this is Trader, my younger champagne buck.  I needed a photo of him for the website so he got in on the action this morning LOL


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

Why, WHY???? Why do YOU have all the precious snugly baby animals????? 
I want some!!!!! Its so hard waiting for a doe to kid..... :/


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL At least you get baby goats before I do.  I have to wait untill April for mine.  I am terribly excited for baby goats.  The baby pigs are sooo cute, and baby rabbits are cuddly and nice, but baby goats... those are gonna be sooooo much FUN!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'm not expecting any meat kids any time soon....everyone either kidded way early or got bred way late.  The heifers...


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 5, 2012)

does kindle in 30 days 
I have 15  meat kids ranging from 2 weeks to 1 week


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 5, 2012)

You close to MI?  I will totally trade a ceeeeute little baby piggie for a nice meaty buckling 

I can't believe that they are already so chunky and running all around the stall like crazy things.  I touch them and pet them and hold them twice a day while Pinkerton enjoys her meals.  Harry just clicked that people are okay too.  Went from squealing and running one day when I tried to touch him, to just standing there enjoying the scratches the next


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 5, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> You close to MI?  I will totally trade a ceeeeute little baby piggie for a nice meaty buckling
> 
> I can't believe that they are already so chunky and running all around the stall like crazy things.  I touch them and pet them and hold them twice a day while Pinkerton enjoys her meals.  Harry just clicked that people are okay too.  Went from squealing and running one day when I tried to touch him, to just standing there enjoying the scratches the next


Arkansas, if you were close I would meet you half way.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 5, 2012)

Drat... my chauffer says too far too :/  he is such a fuddy dud.  At least he is nice and does drive me a lot of places.  I hate hate HATE driving.  So if DH doesn't wanna, I usually don't just because I won't drive myself.  I am sorta saving up my driving points for the 3 hour drive that I wanna make to pick up a guinea hog girlfriend for Harry


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 15, 2012)

A busy life can be a good thing 
Seems like forever since I have had time to just play on the internet.  I have been getting a lot more hours and work, and when I am home it seems I am either doing chores, eating, sleeping or the internet isn't working LOL

First off.... Piggy Update.  They are growing like weeds!  For all of you that are having a hard time not getting the spotted one, you will be happy to hear she has been officially spoken for.  I try to play with them as much as I can, and she is my least favorite.  If I pick up any of the black ones, they squeal a little untill they have been fully supported, then they just grunt a bit and take the petting.  The spotty one, she SCREAMS her fool head off.  I have been working with holding her and letting her just scream then putting her down when she is quiet.  It seems to have been working as she is squealing for shorter periods now.  But HOLY COW!  The family who are planning on buying her are looking for an outdoor pet pig.  They have been reading and doing their research, but I hope they are ready for a handful.  I am contimplating trying to talk them into one of the calmer black ones... but we will see how they are when it is closer to weaning.  They are all chunky babies.  Mama Pinkerton is feeding them well and they are growing like weeds.  

In the rabbit news... kits are growing.  I have 5 giant chins left to butcher, but we have been so busy lately that we keep putting it off.  This sunday, that is at the TOP of the list.  

AGH News...  I found a gilt to go with Harry.  She was hopefully bred at the beginning of the month and I am looking forward to going to get her early next month.  I am tickled pink and purple to get her!!!  

Ummm, Goat news... Kidding time is getting close!  I can just feel it in the air.  I have three Sofa Girls.  They are so big they look like sofas LOL.  They are my usually more plump girls with big healthy rumens, but I can see a little extra starting to show.  

I woud include photos, but, as mentioned previously, we have crappy internet that is extra crappy tonight soooo... not uploadin


----------

